# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Make a chart with a break Y axis

## lp_cpa

Hi guys,

As you can see in my file below, I want to make bar chart with a break on the Y axis and make that refflected on my bars as well. 


My problem is that my sales are really higher than my others values.

Thanks you verry much.

----------


## MrShorty

Jon Peltier doesn't like broken axes, preferring panel charts instead. His reasoning and tutorial for building panel charts is here. http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/bro...n-excel-chart/

If you feel you must have a broken axis, andy pope has a sample spreadsheet here http://www.andypope.info/charts/brokencolumn.htm

----------


## lp_cpa

Thank you verry much!!!

----------


## lp_cpa

I very like the panel chart technic, but my issue is I'm not able to built one by myself. Does someone know a tutorial where it's explained step by step how to built a panel chart or if someone one can explain me. ( I'm not even able to create a second axis...)

thanks

LP

----------


## MrShorty

Adding the secondary axis should be as easy as following the instructions here: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...149.aspx?CTT=1

Here's another of Jon's tutorials with more detail in setting up the spreadsheet and chart. Perhaps this will help: http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ChartsH...venScales.html

----------


## lp_cpa

thank you so much guys.

----------


## arlu1201

Based on your last post in this thread, its apparent that you are satisfied with the solution(s) you've received and have solved your question, but you haven't marked your thread as "SOLVED".  I will do it for you this time. 

In future, to mark your thread as Solved, you can do the following - 
Select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Solved. 

Incase your issue is not solved, you can undo it as follows - 
Select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Unsolved.

Also, since you are relatively new to the forum, i would like to inform you that you can thank those who have helped you by clicking the small star icon located in the lower left corner of the post which helped you.  This adds to the reputation of the person who has taken the time to help you.

----------

